# Maryland proposes tax on ammo... .5 cents per round!!!



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

HB1393


> Bill Text: Not available at this time (03/06/07)
> Fiscal Note: Not available at this time (03/06/07)
> Hearing Date: Not available at this time (03/06/07)
> Synopsis:
> Authorizing a person to sell ammunition for a regulated firearm on or after January 1, 2008, only in accordance with the Act; requiring an ammunition manufacturer to encode ammunition for a regulated firearm in a specified way; requiring the Secretary of State Police beginning on January 1, 2008, to establish and maintain an encoded ammunition database; imposing a tax of 5 cents per round on the sale of encoded ammunition beginning on January 1, 2008; etc.


Will this ever stop? They keep lobbing these rediculous gun laws at us and we have to win every time...they only have to win once.

This means most ammo can be taxed, even .22lr.


----------

